# FreeBSD 7.2 as gateway has problem with Orbitdownloader



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a freeBSD 7.2 system as a gateway/router server, using NAT to provide internet. Problem appears when one computer in Networks has a runing Orbitdownloader; if Orbitdownloader is downloading with speed ~300KB/s, the other computers in Networks can "ping" the server, but can't connect to internet; if downloading with speed ~500KB/s, the others can't ping the server and can't connect to internet.

What is the problem?


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

CPU ~93% Idle, ~4% natd
We have 40Mbps bandwith connecting to internet


----------

